# Prayer request



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My father in law, Poppa Joe, is 75. He has had a quad heart bypass, several aerterial bypasses and currently has a pace/defib. The doctors have already said they have harvested all the arteries they can and his body wouldn't take any more surgery even if they could. We honestly didn't think he would live nearly this long but thank God, he just keeps on going.

Last night though he called and told my husband that he had always heard when your time comes you'll know it and for the past two nights when he laid down he didn't think he would wake up. He can hardly breathe its just a huge labor to force oxygen into his lumgs and the effort just wears him out. He can hardly walk from the bed to his desk (10'-12') without total complete exhaustion. 

We have rescheduled the day and are heading over there to visit him. Please keep him in your prayers. If its his time, I want him to just go to sleep and not wake up. If it isn't his time pray the doctors can find something to give him some relief. He made an appt with his cardiologist but he said he don't think he'll be alive long enough to make it.

He isn't a fatalist or anything - and usually is really upbeat - so I know that he is really concerned.

Just last week I called him just to tell him that in 27 years I didn't think I'd ever told him what a fantastic father in law he was and I just wanted him to know how much I appreciated him. I'm so glad I followed my gut and called rather than putting it off - he might have thought I was just saying it because he was close to the end otherwise.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up Poppa Joe to you and place him in Your loving care. We pray You will lift the heavy burden from his worn body and give him comfort and peace. We ask You to also give his family peace during this difficult time. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers for comfort and peace sent for you and Pappa Joe !!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you all. We spent the whole day with him. He was still waiting on a call back from his doctor when we left. He doesn't look good at all and his breathing is extremely labored. I'm hoping they can give him something to ease things for him. It was obvious how worried he was.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Prayers sent. May the Good Lord help him regain his strength.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Prayers sent out. Spirit was your FIL a shift foreman at the Mag casting plant at Dow in Freeport?


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent for Joe and all your family.


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Prayers sent and still going.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

PRAYERS UP GOD BLESS


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------

